# Not breeding?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I put my doe (Amber) and my buck (Blaze)together in a cage to breed, but... nothing's happening. At first, Blaze would go up to Amber and sniff her, and she would squeak and push him away. He would try to hump her, but she'd run. Now, 12 hours later, no more squeaking, they are both just sitting around looking at eachother. 
The only reason for this I think would be because Amber isn't in heat. Or did I do something wrong?
Help?

*Update* Here is the buck- Blaze


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I leave my doe in with the buck for at least a week. Some does are more reluctant to "accept" the male. A good sign is when they are found sleeping together...I've had females not even sleep in the same bed as the male and end up pregnant after about a week though. The doe becomes fertile every 3 to 5 days.


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

i thought the same thing with a particular female I have.
She was with her mate for a month and nothing happened, so I took her out for a week then put her back in..hence she is now pregnant and due to drop anyday now....


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea Im having the same problem, my females wont even sleep on the same side of the cage as my male and he shows little interest. He did at first tho. They have been together about a week now and no signs of breeding yet. Im a little concerned by how much he sleeps compared to the females. They sleep about 16 hours and he sleeps like 22! Is he sick?

*Update* My females are now sleeping in the same corner with the male yay! Hang in there Feralwolf just wait a little longer.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Boys are lazy :lol:

I've bred a lot of litters and I've only ever seen my mice actually mating twice. Don't worry, I'm sure your girl will have a nice round belly in a couple of weeks 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

We shall see.....


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

i read somewhere that if you keep females together their oestrus cycles will start to sync, so that could be another reason why there has been a delay...i could be wrong. I put my females together for 'rest' in between breeding and when I am ready for them to start breeding again i will put them into a cage on there own for about 2 weeks then bang them in with the male and within 5 days she's pregnant....


----------

